# 65 Amp Soho



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I just saw this ad on Kijiji, I know the guy on youtube's Proguitarshop.com uses them to demo pedals, but do any of you have one ? I haven't seen any bad reviews of it, maybe cause it's too expensive and the ones who did buy it talked themselves into loving it? lol

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ication-soho-head-20-watts-W0QQAdIdZ166141283

Also another one on Craigslist

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/msg/1461200482.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I do not have any experience with them myself. But would be interesting to hear some reviews if anyone here has.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never tried one, but I've heard them a few times and they sound great. Last time was Rich Robinson with the Black Crowes. He seems to have pretty good taste in gear and could use whatever he wants.

I'm not that fond of the appearance of the amps and cabs though.

Pete


----------



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

Rave reviews over on the TGP's and lots of clips both on the 65 website, w/ Pete Stroud and on youtube.
I find them kind of bright, but that's prob. what most players want, so they can get a nice clear cut onstage.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Peter Stroud has great tone! I would love a Soho!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i tried one at the guitar shop in mississauga and it was KILLER!!!! - i'd love to own one one day!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I've never tried one, but I've heard them a few times and they sound great. Last time was Rich Robinson with the Black Crowes. He seems to have pretty good taste in gear and could use whatever he wants.
> 
> I'm not that fond of the appearance of the amps and cabs though.
> 
> Pete


Yeah, I don't dig how they look either, but the Black Crowes are one of my fav bands and Rich always has good tone. I guess I'm just too damned superficial. Then again, lotsa people think my Traynor YGL3 is ugly, but I think it's pure rock n roll!


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I have owned both the SoHo and Lil Elvis.

Both are amazing amps.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

So hideous. Sounds great everywhere I've heard them though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the guitar techs touring with Sheryl Crow was a regular on the diystompbox forum. When she passed through town a couple of summers back, we arranged to touch base, and he invited my wife and I to soundcheck, for a tour of the backline and stage, and introduced us to Stroud and the rest of the band. One of my missions was to provide Stroud with some mica caps that he needed to do some last-minute adjustments to his amp - a 65 Soho. A mere 90 minutes before stage-time, Peter had the head apart, and was quickly soldering one of the caps I brought into place to mod the bright function. I take that as an indicator of ease of servicing. When they ripped into Zep's "Rock and Roll" for the encore, the modded bright function and extra treble quickly became apparent. Nice-sounding amp! Peter has a good ear for tone. I just don't understand how he gets into those pants.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, so I guess bottom line is that it's a quality amp. But what about the tone, is it a clean or dirty amp, bassy or trebbly, high gain or low gain?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the tones they get with them at pro guitar, and even my wife like the look of them.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

